# Inside out turning



## kweinert (Feb 17, 2013)

Anyone ever done any of that (I'm sure at least one of you has :)

I've heard of people using that fiber reinforced tape to tape the blocks together and wondered if anyone has done it that way.

If so, how many turns do you put on and I'd presume that you turn it fairly slow.

I'm trying something new and thought I'd like to get through it while minimizing the potential of doing myself bodily harm :) I thought of the tape because I know it's been done before and that I might have to take it apart and check it out before I'm ready to declare the inside finished and gluing it together for the final turning of the outside.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Mike Jones (Feb 17, 2013)

It has been a bunch of years ago, but I had "messed about" with some inside out turning. I was interested in learning the process more than just wanting to do an ornament, and I didn't come out with anything that really satisfied me.

Reinforced packing tape will hold your pieces together. Use a revolving cup center (or steb center) rather than a cone center. Slow speeds? I don't know...my best advise is to plan on doing several......and plan on throwing out the first couple of batches. You'll be better able to visualize what cuts to make after doing a few.

Good luck! Have fun! Show us your failures too, if you have any.

Mike Jones


----------



## sbwertz (Feb 17, 2013)

kweinert said:


> Anyone ever done any of that (I'm sure at least one of you has :)
> 
> I've heard of people using that fiber reinforced tape to tape the blocks together and wondered if anyone has done it that way.
> 
> ...



I make my blanks a little long and tack them together top and bottom with CA. They are easy to pop apart with a chisel. I have never tried taping them. Here is an ornament I made. The ornament is cherry and the bell is East Indian Rosewood. Be sure to mark your blanks so if you do want to put them together and return them you get them back in the same order. I found this shape easier to do than a round ball.


----------



## kweinert (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a woman at work that wants a clock, so I was thinking of doing an inside out turning and putting the clock in one of the openings.


----------



## Walt (Feb 17, 2013)

I have used glass tape and it seems to work ok. I used 3 complete wraps

As for speed, I would propose you start at about 2,000 RPM because then the cutting tool will not grab as easily, especially if your inside out turning is only two pieces. At slower speeds, the tool can go into the opening where you are cutting air and cause a bad catch. Using higher speeds precludes this from happening.

Make your cuts light with sharp tools and take your time. Some of the new carbide tools are ideal since they stay razor sharp longer.

There is also a video clip on Utube of DeWayne Colwell doing an inside out turning which may provide you some tips.

Walt


----------



## TimR (Feb 17, 2013)

Been a while, but I recall when I did them that is used a light coat of wood glue and I sandwiched a piece of writing paper between. Made it easier to chisel apart. Also, remember to remove center from tail center, and use the cup only to keep from pushing the pieces apart.


----------



## kweinert (Feb 25, 2013)

A follow up question.

My design will end up with fairly 'narrow' side pieces. Does it make sense to first turn the outside to a cylinder to reduce/eliminate the stress of knocking off corners once the inside is turned?

I would, of course, be leaving the ends square until after turning the inside and gluing the pieces together for the final turning.

I tried turning some Christmas ornaments one time where you first drilled holes through from two sides and then rounded it down and failed miserably at that (they all broke) and that's what got me to thinking about this.

Thanks.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 25, 2013)

kweinert said:


> My design will end up with fairly 'narrow' side pieces. Does it make sense to first turn the outside to a cylinder to reduce/eliminate the stress of knocking off corners once the inside is turned?



Bearing in mind I've never done one of these ... wouldn't that simply move the danger, you'd then have a thinner structure when you knock the corners off the inside of the turning ... :i_dunno:


----------



## kweinert (Feb 25, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> kweinert said:
> 
> 
> > My design will end up with fairly 'narrow' side pieces. Does it make sense to first turn the outside to a cylinder to reduce/eliminate the stress of knocking off corners once the inside is turned?
> ...



As far as I'm visualizing, I don't think so.

If I turn the outside to a cylinder so it's just taken off the corners - that is, round it until the cylinder is just formed - and then turn it inside out to turn the inside, then there will still me a majority of the stock there supporting the remainder of the inside turning. By the time I get down to the finished inside diameters a majority of the stock will be gone so I can take lighter finishing cuts on the inside. 

That won't be putting the stress on the material that I will if I have a lot of airspace that I'm turning and the gouge is only hitting the material as it spins around.

I think that makes sense. Well, it does in my head, but I'm not entirely sure that's a safe place to be :)


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 25, 2013)

kweinert said:


> duncsuss said:
> 
> 
> > kweinert said:
> ...



I think I understand what you're saying.

I suggest you make two, and hope to have one good one at the end of it


----------



## kweinert (Feb 25, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> kweinert said:
> 
> 
> > duncsuss said:
> ...



Well, this is my first and that's why it's made from stacked poplar from the BBS :)

Just trying to anticipate some difficulties and not have *all* my learning be from experience. :rotflmao3:


----------

